# Walking stick stand



## Travis (Oct 17, 2017)

I salvaged a couple of pieces from a hard maple hollow log with the idea of making walking stick and cane stands from it. The long piece was all that two of us could pick up to get in the bed of the truck. The tree has been dead for just over 3 1/2 years and I've had my eye on it the whole time but it wasn't easy to get to. I'll take off the rest of the bark with a drawknife and drill holes with a spade bit and thin the sides down to take off some of the weight. If they don't work for stands I'll set them up in the yard, fill'em with dirt and put a strawberry plant on top.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Good idea. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Travis (Oct 17, 2017)

Turns out after I started carving that log was just a little to far gone to make a stand but it will make a good planter. Nothing ventured, nothing gained as the saying goes.


----------

